# Tool Talk >  WWII "Don't Scrap It" poster - image

## Jon

WWII "Don't Scrap It" poster.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Mar 27, 2021),

NortonDommi (Mar 26, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 26, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

A favorable example of propaganda. 
There remains a dispute, if recycling accomplished preservation of materiel to advance wartime production. There is not a lot of proof, such as tallies from truck scales, photos, or receipt at production companies, a significant mass of cast-offs made a difference.
Meanwhile, this sort of campaign did produce positive results, channeling awareness of individuals to "join the team and pitch in", being even just a tiny facet of victory. 
I have a sizeable collection of this type advertising, some tell of company efforts, others focus on the public; especially the work force. In decades spent hunting these posters, examining probably thousands of them, only a _very small percentage_ cast slurs toward Axis citizens, singling out names (or by caricature) their leaders instead.

----------

NortonDommi (Mar 26, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

I need a poster that says " Don't scrap it buddy, I need it to make something with".

Hi Toolmaker51, I mourn the loss of a lot of old tools and machinery as there was a LOT of stuff given and sometimes taken for the 'war effort' particularly in Britain that was actually just scrapped.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 26, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Yes, Lend-Lease did it's job, _for decades._ At the same time our collective politicians fuzzle about what generates a decent economic environment. Dimwits in cubicles ain't it. 
I believe they think "The Office" is documentary, instead of mockumentary.

----------

NortonDommi (Mar 29, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (Mar 29, 2021),

nova_robotics (Mar 29, 2021),

Resident114 (Mar 29, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 29, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I need a poster that says " Don't scrap it buddy, I need it to make something with".
> 
> Hi Toolmaker51, I mourn the loss of a lot of old tools and machinery as there was a LOT of stuff given and sometimes taken for the 'war effort' particularly in Britain that was actually just scrapped.



K! 
Then in the spirit of hmt.net, instead of 'a', accept 'the'. . . .

----------

dsjhomestead (May 2, 2021),

NortonDommi (Mar 30, 2021)

----------


## desbromilow

I love these old propaganda workshop posters... anyone know where there is some for sale? or a good online repository for saved ones?
I have a few I downloaded over the years printed, laminated and hanging in my shed, but I still have a lot of wall space left.
 :Smile: 

Des

----------


## Toolmaker51

I have dozens, hand selected to frame in shop entryway, exhibited as the art they are. Directed at those who watch 'How It's Made', or think what we have now passes for an economy...
Haven't really crossed any significant examples online. Any body of people seeking them, at one time anyway, unclear. The largest quantity appeared in WWII era 'Life' and 'Fortune' magazine, across USA. I'm positive similar magazines followed suit across the Allies. Seemingly, 99% are drawn renderings, no photographs.
Here, we find them in sleeves, removed from the magazines, filed in antique shops. I'd swear to have examined hundreds, finding those with statements I relate to. Most get point across without a statement, pure graphics. There is advertising statements below, but the pictures carry themselves.

One for Karo Syrup; sitting on floor, a darling red-headed girl is reading history. With a finger on the page, her head turns to ask 'Mommy, Who Was Hitler?" 
Another, Shell Oil, depicts a farmer mounted on a tractor, gigantically superimposed over grounds strewn with shattered buildings, planes and war materiel. The destroyed equipment, while tiny are Axis marked...

You'll notice in post #6 differences than what Jon put up originally.

----------


## NortonDommi

Thanks for that. My friends look at me very strangely sometimes when I say similar words, case in point an old winch dug up last week during some bush clearing.


Being Army I always did think Navy were girls.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 30, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

You are welcome. Started with the phrase mentioned, just didn't 'fit' text-punctuation-format wise to read out as we'd say it. Great as English is...anyway, took liberties. 'Use It Up', main thing had to be in there. Should print out a decent size.
May we live long enough to 'Use It Up' and still look for more. In a similar vein, a nifty 2 speed right angle manual winch found me two weeks back. It's freed up, I'll replace the cable [spool might hold ~ 30-40'] and fab a portable mounting. Being 90°, doesn't need a pawl to hold or reverse. 

With a shade under 26 years in, can tell you; our Navy had a critical shortage of girls...but that poster is joining my others.

----------


## Jon



----------

baja (Apr 7, 2021),

desbromilow (Apr 6, 2021),

NortonDommi (Apr 6, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021),

rayh__ (Apr 6, 2021),

Resident114 (Apr 7, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

More please. These are great.

----------

Resident114 (Apr 7, 2021)

----------


## rayh__

If possible, in the future, please include a hot link to a downloadable .pdf.
I found this one by Googling the slogan but maybe that wouldn't always work.
I'm going to print this one and hang it in my shop.
Thanks

----------


## Toolmaker51

Just right click on it and select "View Image" or "Save As" or "Copy Image" or "Copy Image Location" even "Email Image".


pay no attention to the bookmarks; nothing to see here, move along, move along

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

desbromilow (Apr 13, 2021),

NortonDommi (Apr 18, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 12, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg

----------

desbromilow (Apr 26, 2021),

NortonDommi (Apr 18, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 18, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

While I've seen this one, could never find one. I get a chill from the subliminal message; (yes we're winning, don't slack off) _they'll let us know..._
Right click-save as-in folder-Print_This.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

baja (Apr 27, 2021),

desbromilow (Apr 26, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 25, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

DIYSwede (May 2, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 2, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 2, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

I love thee old posters. Keep 'em coming! 
Something to think about Rationing did not completely stop in Britain until 1954. The difference in mindset that has changed in just a couple of generations from one of valuing an item to a 'disposable' economy is is something to wonder at.

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 2, 2021)

----------


## dsjhomestead

> K! 
> Then in the spirit of hmt.net, instead of 'a', accept 'the'. . . .
> 
> Attachment 39024



Yoink. Thanks for making this one. I really like it!

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Ok guys, if you like "Tools are Scarce...." wait a couple days, I'll clear off the litho color thingy and make it look right. 
Currently occupied faking a replacement birth certificate; some think it worked once, why not? 
Lol.

----------


## thevillageinn

Id like a couple of these for my team...

----------


## Toolmaker51

As promised. Can't guarantee positioning suits your own print arrangements, but copy is ready. You should be able to position on sheet with a simple
'copy/ paste' 'save as' or 'copy image'.

----------


## DIYSwede

-Just love it! Thanks, TM51!

I just printed out and laminated a few in (horrible metric) A4 & A3 sheet size for the workshop and my Walk-in Closet Workshop at home, too.
None of my fellow co-workers could spot the obvious fault in the poster...
As someone just said in a different post - Common sense is so uncommon in the Uni world 
that it's nowadays called *Uncommon Sense*...

Johan

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 4, 2021)

----------


## TheElderBrother

Oh, yeah. That's going up in my workshop. Big time.

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 4, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (May 23, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 15, 2021),

TheElderBrother (May 9, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 9, 2021)

----------


## Frank S

> Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg



Yep and if they don't back away and give me my space none of them will ever get anything.
Briefly back in 1971 before I went into the Army I worked at American Manufacturing's bomb machining canter. My job was to run a Turret lathe drill in to a depth then bore to diameter then run in another boring bar and bore a relief bore then run a tap in and thread it for the fuse.
A fairly simple job since all tooling and stops were preset all you had to do was spin the big ships wheels start5 and stop change out for the next bomb almost impossible to skip a step or mess up one of the processes unless the floor walking stupidvisor came up behind you and constantly leaned over your shoulder while you were busy trying to turn out more than scheduled quota.
One Night about 10 minutes before shift change, he was doing his best to really screw with everyone by constantly getting in our way. When he walked up behind me and peered over my left shoulder looking close at the drilling operation. I thought screw it I'm going to break him from sucking eggs. I was right about 20 or maybe 25 over quota on my last bomb for the shift when I hefted on the huge wheel of the tail stock a lot harder then necessary forcing the 1 1/2" ish drill bit to shoot out twin curls one of them struck him right in his chest and ripped his white stupid visor apron right off him. 
Oh I'm sorry was I supposed to stop my work while you were in my way I asked? Next time warn me if you plan to do the inspectors Job and I'll stop my machine.
The next night he never passed by my station once

----------

Hill Top Machine Works (Jul 4, 2022),

Moldyjim (May 11, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 23, 2021)

----------


## nova_robotics

I like these. I've been printing out these WW2 posters and putting them up in my shop.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg

----------

jimfols (May 17, 2021),

NortonDommi (May 23, 2021),

nova_robotics (May 17, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 17, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Hold on guys!!!!! I'll fix it tonight, just like before. 
Thought I'd seen majority of such posters; apparently not. This one is really is nice, not only image of course, but the message conveyed. Got everybody involved, thinking along same line. 
That it still resonates is proof it worked, no matter how diluted it's become.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

"Clean Up In Poster Aisle"

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...s_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (May 31, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## desbromilow

edited to remove extra border and print marks

----------

NortonDommi (May 31, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 1, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...y_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Here you go friends, I'm taking advantage of nice weather, no distractions, some accomplishments today, and US Central Daylight Time.

----------

DIYSwede (Jun 13, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Drawing or not; note even significant details of her ID badge are hidden. There is not one bit of espionage potential. 
I'm convinced some time now; a major reason why so many of these weren't photographs.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...x_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 20, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

This hits close to home....right in the drawers.

----------

dsjhomestead (Jun 20, 2021),

HobieDave (Jul 18, 2021),

NortonDommi (Aug 8, 2021)

----------


## dsjhomestead

> This hits close to home....right in the drawers.





Toolbox, desk, all the drawers.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Metinks a radio in the way, 6 feet ain't so handy;

might be why I was Navy instead.

----------


## Frank S

> Metinks a radio in the way, 6 feet ain't so handy;
> 
> might be why I was Navy instead.



Its not a radio he has in front of him it is a field telephone switchboard. What was even worse was some poor volunteer had to string miles of twisted pair line from HQ to the field command positions then roll it up and re lay it every time they moved

----------

NortonDommi (Jul 11, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 27, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Orders up!

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (Jul 11, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 11, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

These messages never date.

----------


## Toolmaker51

As I looked at the poster, same thing came to mind. 
All of us have broken tools, less of those we've paid for.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (Aug 8, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Notice, only the ball peen hammer is accurately portrayed. Not giving away a single identifying profile.

Keep 'em coming Jon, every one a treasure.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

Floradawg (Jul 27, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## desbromilow

> Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg



Pardon my ignorance, but what are "NCR Tools"? NCR where I come from is Non-conformance register, or the brand of a cash register company... I susepct by the context it might have another meaning no longer in common use....

----------

asphaltguy (Aug 6, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (Aug 8, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 2, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

homey_g (Aug 10, 2021),

Little Rabbit (Aug 9, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 8, 2021),

TheElderBrother (Aug 13, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 8, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I believed (erroneously) myself quite familiar with WWII posters of this type. Jon's posts prove me wrong every time; even with selecting what I have piece by piece, all of them are new to me.
Keep them coming.

----------


## TheElderBrother

Going up on my shop wall.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 15, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 21, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

Andyt (Aug 24, 2021),

NortonDommi (Aug 22, 2021),

nova_robotics (Aug 22, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 22, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

Nice poster although the message is a dubious one.

----------


## WmRMeyers

> Nice poster although the message is a dubious one.



There are only two jobs that are related to the sex of the worker. Mother and Father, and for those only up to birth and conception. EVERYTHING else is just work that needs to be done. My instructor in the machining class I'm in now is female, and knows the job frontward and backwards, on both manual and CNC machines. She was and is much better than the male instructor she was working with with. I've not been in the new guy's class yet, so couldn't say from my own knowledge about him, but the few folks I've talked to who've been with him in the day class aren't particularly impressed. 

Bill

----------


## Toolmaker51

My experience agrees, from contact via the working element. Women can make superior trades-people; they aren't predisposed with anecdotal experience. Few have _initial_ abilities but extraordinarily open to a good mentor. They'll listen equally to not only 'how' but 'why' as well.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...k_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (Sep 5, 2021),

nova_robotics (Sep 4, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 29, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

The watchwords before someone thought OSHA was a good idea!
Did I mention!!!?

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

NortonDommi (Sep 5, 2021),

nova_robotics (Sep 5, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 5, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

I was not implying that the wimmins did not make good Tradesmen or that they could not work as hard but referring to the fact that more people competing for jobs lowers wages AND standards which leads to destruction of the nuclear family. Many men would have no problem running the house and looking after kids if the wimmins they married could earn more.
History and facts are interesting things. Men and the wimmins have historically worked side by side for mutual benefit. The deliberate destruction of cultures in Europe circa A.D. 300 changed things for the worse and 'third &fourth wave' femicommunism have helped no-one.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 5, 2021)

----------


## Jon



----------

nova_robotics (Sep 12, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 12, 2021)

----------


## NortonDommi

Hang about! A lot of the factories were already full of the wimmins. Had been since the industrial revolution began.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Agreed, the other sex had occupied plants since Industrial Revolution, probably somewhat before. I think many were textile related, conflicts may have pulled higher percentages into real industry. I believe the carrier USS Midway CV41 was built almost exclusively by women.

----------


## Jon



----------

cagiva (Nov 2, 2021),

nova_robotics (Sep 24, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 21, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...s_fullsize.jpg

----------

N00b Machinist (Sep 27, 2021),

nova_robotics (Sep 26, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 28, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

Toolmaker51 (Oct 3, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 10, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 11, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Once again, legitimate imagery beats clickbait...

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 17, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 25, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 24, 2021)

----------


## Jon



----------

NortonDommi (Nov 7, 2021),

nova_robotics (Oct 31, 2021)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 7, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Date not visible. Easily one of Doolittle's flight crews; not all made it to China. 
Shortsighted to say the least militarily, a POW pilot is a store of information. Propaganda is not.

I've cropped and corrected the border for appearance, yet thinking not many will print this.
 

Meanwhile;


I've collected War Production Board art awhile, very few are jingoistic or cast negative light on adversaries, the more positive side of "Keep up the Good Work" prevail.
.

----------


## NortonDommi

12 rounds 25c? Where?
Damn and pox on inflation.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> 12 rounds 25c? Where?
> Damn and pox on inflation.



Some price reduction on volume....
I started reloading center fire cartridges in late 60's; couldn't do a dozen wadcutter .38 Special with .25¢.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 14, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 16, 2021)

----------


## Frank S

if someone asked her today what she does, and she replied I make bombs and buy bonds. they would call 911 on her

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 16, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

> if someone asked her today what she does, and she replied I make bombs and buy bonds. they would call 911 on her



My how the world has changed. And not for the better, IMHO. 

Bill

----------

Frank S (Nov 14, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 16, 2021)

----------


## desbromilow

is the munition in the photo with her a bomb, or a mortar round? I'm not familiar enough with the various types at the "small enough to hold in your hand" size range.

----------


## Frank S

> is the munition in the photo with her a bomb, or a mortar round? I'm not familiar enough with the various types at the "small enough to hold in your hand" size range.



I would say she is next to a 40lb bomb let or a display scale model of one

----------


## Toolmaker51

Guessing is safe; a 30 pound bomb; and 119 pound bombshell.........

----------

Frank S (Nov 17, 2021)

----------


## Frank S

> Guessing is safe; a 30 pound bomb; and 119 pound bombshell.........



yes and even in black and white you can almost see the color of her eyes if you stare at them long enough

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 26, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 23, 2021)

----------


## 12L14

> is the munition in the photo with her a bomb, or a mortar round? I'm not familiar enough with the various types at the "small enough to hold in your hand" size range.



Just guessing it is 3" mortar shell of British/Australian/Canadian origin.

There are three distinctive features:

-blunt shaped fuse with a straight knurling(No. 152?)

-wide, single driving band

-three double fins with two holes in each half(some versions - not all - had stamped those reinforcing ribs), rounded on both ends.

One without stamped ribs:



ps. sorry for poor english
pps. it should be fins or vanes?

----------


## owen moore

God bless every one of those ladies. Without them, things could have turned out very different.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 23, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> God bless every one of those ladies. Without them, things could have turned out very different.



Should things go awry, we might get equal dedication from recent generations of females, I have less confidence in the other portion of society. 
Note use of 'the' and 'other portion' as.........

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg




I've got carburetors begging for such attention! Lots of them!

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...g_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 28, 2021),

TheElderBrother (Nov 30, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 8, 2021)

----------


## WmRMeyers

I like that one! 

Bill

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 5, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 6, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Nice patriotic advertisement; but clearly more staged than those I've examined. 
She is NOT wearing an ID Badge, particularly in a munitions plant............

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 12, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Glad they won't depend on what passes for 'lumber' today. Not so many, but we still run across these wood cases here and there. Intact. Sturdy. Legible. Operative.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 19, 2021)

----------


## schuylergrace

The one wearing a sweater is kinda cute.

----------


## desbromilow

the one in the lower picture on the right side reminds me of Emma Watson

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

EnginePaul (Jan 6, 2022),

nova_robotics (Dec 26, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 28, 2021)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Surprising what a little psychological nudge, an image and phrase, can generate. 
But they've gotten too good at it, haven't they? 
Wonder how many of our "individual" thoughts both for and against are colored by those various campaigns?

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

EnginePaul (Jan 6, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jan 2, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 2, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg



Notice it? I wonder how many people haven't got that flyweight governor inside their head........
Or drive belt so loose the lid still can open.

----------


## Philip Davies

“Beat the Promise”? I do not know what the promise was. I thought at first that head was a wheelybin, but realised that it was a conventional way of depicting the intellect. I read about mind and the machine when I was 20. I remember the philospher’s name, but not the title of his book. “The Ghost in the Machine” ?

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 13, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 9, 2022),

Philip Davies (Jan 9, 2022)

----------


## IntheGroove

From my father's collection...

----------

Floradawg (Jan 12, 2022),

neilbourjaily (Jan 11, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jan 10, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 13, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 16, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 16, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 30, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 23, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 30, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Feb 6, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 6, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Well, Adm. Yamamoto warned them aforehand.....becoming an adult here, he knew all too well.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Feb 15, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 14, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

Hill Top Machine Works (Jul 4, 2022),

nova_robotics (Feb 20, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 20, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Feb 27, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 27, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Not to diminish urgency following Pearl Harbor, how many miss those identical sounds in the 70's and 80's, without any impending calamities?

----------


## WmRMeyers

> Not to diminish urgency following Pearl Harbor, how many miss those identical sounds in the 70's and 80's, without any impending calamities?



Forgot the withdrawal from Vietnam, the Iran Hostage crisis, & Lockerbie? Grenada? There were a number of things that could have gone very badly sideways and brought the same sort of urgency. I guess we got lucky that they didn't, but I don't really know. Might have been better to get it done while it was still fairly small. I'm looking at news today and not liking it a bit. 

Bill

----------


## Toolmaker51

Perhaps my statement is unclear, just drawing comparison to WWII and demise of industry. 
As a 26 year vet, covering those and other periods, aren't forgotten.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Mar 6, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Ahhh, nursing for GI's and Veterans. A topic worth a lot of attention, _especially_ historically. here is part of my link collection. 
And singularly, not one, at least overtly, "Hot Lips Houlihan". 

https://d2tbk404.na1.hubspotlinks.co...f2y4_T-vd3pfz1

https://d2tbk404.na1.hubspotlinks.co...Dn7zQFMv23g3B1

https://d2tbk404.na1.hubspotlinks.co...zgp-d51hc3l_Z1

https://d2tbk404.na1.hubspotlinks.co...NSm3PNNQz31kY1

https://d2tbk404.na1.hubspotlinks.co...GDX4YVS3h38gr1

https://d2tbk404.na1.hubspotlinks.co...jt47fsVhN3m0k1

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Mar 13, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 14, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Mar 20, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 20, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Print date of the poster, 1942. Not much more than a year into it. The water cooled Browning needed steel, the jack hammer needed steel, the compressor to run it - the tracks and ore carts - the manufacturing plants - transport ships...... and soon enough that steel was going world wide to Allies!

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Mar 27, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Apr 3, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 3, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Apr 10, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 10, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

A little poetic license; _ "They were BAD, they were Nationwide....."_
Who do you think could energize this today?

----------


## hemmjo

> Ahhh, nursing for GI's and Veterans. A topic worth a lot of attention, _especially_ historically. here is part of my link collection. 
> And singularly, not one, at least overtly, "Hot Lips Houlihan".



Links did not work for me.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Links did not work for me.



? I don't understand, some work, others won't. It's records in the US National Archives, mostly centered on WWII nursing.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Apr 17, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Apr 17, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

Duke_of_URL (Apr 26, 2022),

nova_robotics (Apr 24, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

EclecticNeophyte (May 3, 2022),

Hill Top Machine Works (Jul 4, 2022),

marksbug (May 2, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 1, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (May 3, 2022)

----------


## marksbug

tell my finger that!!! dam defective hammer.

----------


## hemmjo

> tell my finger that!!! dam defective hammer.



Hammers do not hit fingers on their own!!!! It is the people using them that are responsible for the damage they do!!!! Used responsibly, hammers are a great tool. I would not be without one, more is better!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Frank S

> Hammers do not hit fingers on their own!!!! It is the people using them that are responsible for the damage they do!!!! Used responsibly, hammers are a great tool. I would not be without one, more is better!!!



If I hold a nail in the jaws of my pocket pliers I never seem to miss the head if I hold it in my fingers they seem to have a strong magnetic field that draws the hammer to them.

----------

marksbug (May 3, 2022)

----------


## marksbug

holy crap I think frank is on to somethen!!! magnetic fingers are doing it!!! I have more hammers than fingers and toes. but this one had a for sure defect in it's aiming mechanism or somethen perhaps it's magnetic witch would explain a lot,perhaps thats drawing the hammer to my finger,I know my fingers are magnetic already as are my wifes tities. I never thought to demagnitize that effing hammer,( no not that hammer,, the one that wacks my fingers) perhaps Ill just throw it away,it's probaby 60 years old all steel with rubber grip.it's very nice other than the magnitizem. I would try to demagnitize it but I dont think my fingers could stand the test to see it it worked or not. and what a shame if it demagnetized my fingers instead!!! :Sweating: that wouldent be good...for either of us.

----------


## Frank S

> holy crap I think frank is on to somethen!!! magnetic fingers are doing it!!! I have more hammers than fingers and toes. but this one had a for sure defect in it's aiming mechanism or somethen perhaps it's magnetic witch would explain a lot,perhaps thats drawing the hammer to my finger,I know my fingers are magnetic already as are my wifes tities. I never thought to demagnitize that effing hammer,( no not that hammer,, the one that wacks my fingers) perhaps Ill just throw it away,it's probaby 60 years old all steel with rubber grip.it's very nice other than the magnitizem. I would try to demagnitize it but I dont think my fingers could stand the test to see it it worked or not. and what a shame if it demagnetized my fingers instead!!!that wouldent be good...for either of us.



Just use the pliers of your pocket multi tool. this will at least move your fingers out of range of the magnetic field

----------


## marksbug

I dont think the wife would like that.... :Lol:  :Smash:

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

marksbug (May 15, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 13, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (May 8, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

marksbug (May 15, 2022),

nova_robotics (May 16, 2022)

----------


## marksbug

eye wood knot want 2 bee around when that crane lifts that train on2 the fast track to the hospital.

----------


## NeiljohnUK

> eye wood knot want 2 bee around when that crane lifts that train on2 the fast track to the hospital.



Though they were quite successful on loading and unloading them: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USATC_...uthern_62).JPG
https://www.lner.info/locos/O/s160.php
http://ukrailways1970tilltoday.me.uk...2018page2.html

----------

Toolmaker51 (May 16, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Though they were quite successful on loading and unloading them: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USATC_...uthern_62).JPG
> https://www.lner.info/locos/O/s160.php
> USATC S160 at Gloucestershire Warwickshire Railway in 2018



Cool rabbit hole. Don't know much about locomotives/ trains, yet measures to make it work are 100% interesting; in the midst of _everything else going on_.
Wow. And no explanation yet why Red Dragon 720 9F 2-10-0 no.92214 was painted British Railway Green....

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (May 22, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (May 22, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (May 29, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (May 29, 2022)

----------


## mklotz

A good source of WWII production posters is the Getty Images resource. Here's just an example...

https://www.gettyimages.com/photos/w...&license=rf,rm

----------

Inflight (May 31, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (May 29, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jun 5, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 5, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jun 12, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

This is my favorite one so far. I love it. I'm going to make it my laptop background.

----------


## Jon

You might like the Tokio Kid Say series of WWII propaganda posters: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C...:Tokio_Kid_Say

----------

nova_robotics (Jun 12, 2022)

----------


## nova_robotics

> You might like the Tokio Kid Say series of WWII propaganda posters: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C...:Tokio_Kid_Say



Insanely racist. I love it. A friend of mine is Asian, grew up in North America and only speaks English. Zero accent of any kind. She still answers the phone "heir-ro" just because she can get away with it. I'll send a few to her.

----------


## Jon

Yeah, the "Jap" propaganda, and the Japanese internment camps in the US, were not our finest moments in the war. However, it pales in comparison to what the Japanese were doing in Unit 731: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_731

----------


## nova_robotics

> Yeah, the "Jap" propaganda, and the Japanese internment camps in the US, were not our finest moments in the war. However, it pales in comparison to what the Japanese were doing in Unit 731: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_731



Unit 731 made Josef Mengele and the nazis look kind in comparison. I've never been to Japan, but apparently Unit 731 and the atrocities are relatively unknown over there. One of those things that brings shame that they just pretend didn't happen. I get that it was a few generations ago, but there are dangers around ignoring history. Those who cannot remember the past are... something something. I'm sure the rest of that quote isn't important.

----------

Frank S (Jun 12, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 12, 2022)

----------


## Frank S

> Unit 731 made Josef Mengele and the nazis look kind in comparison. I've never been to Japan, but apparently Unit 731 and the atrocities are relatively unknown over there. One of those things that brings shame that they just pretend didn't happen. I get that it was a few generations ago, but there are dangers around ignoring history. Those who cannot remember the past are... something something. I'm sure the rest of that quote isn't important.



My dad hated all things made in Japan Of course he was a medically retired Marine wwII & korea spent his whole time in the pacific so I'm sure he had his reasons, but one day I traded a well worn Triumph in on a nearly new Honda CB 450. He looked it over for several minutes then said I'll say one thing for those ( too many expletives to repeat) they sure have learned how to make use of all the money we spent on rebuilding their crappy little county, that's a fine looking little motorcycle. now when are you going to get you another real motorcycle.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 13, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Historically speaking, Father was correct. Most of us here recall the transition, the government expenditures got their motor running. 
But W. Edwards Deming is who got them into gear.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Edwards_Deming

----------

nova_robotics (Jun 13, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jun 19, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 19, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Wonderful example of positive variety propaganda; still conveys the exact same meaning today.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jun 26, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jun 26, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 3, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 3, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

X amount of "your metal" did so & so; patriots appreciate knowing results of their efforts. 
Nowadays, well I'll just say that pitch is grossly misused.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 10, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

"KEEP 'EM ROLLING" Apparently it worked.

Long way from the workplace posters of today.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jul 17, 2022)

----------


## marksbug

to make men free....and yet the women are still expensive. they must be worth a lot more.

----------


## hemmjo

It says to make the men free, a woman is never free!!!! But some are worth it at twice the price!!!

----------


## Toolmaker51

As we know, "Men" in that context means society overall. 

Military training manuals prefaced these words 'men' and 'women', almost the same way. It stated the terms were not interchangeable, or one superior; manuals used 'woman' where it was critical, like all other instances referring to 'people', 'crew', etc.
The overwhelming useage addressed everyone 'men' (in a sentence that I still recall today) as "economy in language".

Still admire that bit of direct explanation.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

carloski (Jul 26, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jul 24, 2022)

----------


## marksbug

yup at the grocery store ,on the farm,on the ship, on the bases..the produce has to keep moving.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

marksbug (Aug 7, 2022),

nova_robotics (Jul 31, 2022)

----------


## Frank S

You've got to love women who are not afraid to get smudges on their faces and grunge under their nails

----------


## hemmjo

Got to love a woman that looks good even with dirt on her face and everything not "hanging out". Even if she is a drawing.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> You've got to love women who are not afraid to get smudges on their faces and grunge under their nails



Takes some looking, but they exist.

There are two kinds of dirt; one comes from working; the other from doing nothing at all. One is easy to wash off.

----------

Frank S (Jul 31, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

carloski (Aug 8, 2022),

marksbug (Aug 7, 2022),

nova_robotics (Aug 7, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 7, 2022)

----------


## marksbug

got wood!!??

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

carloski (Aug 16, 2022),

nova_robotics (Aug 14, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 14, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...r_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Aug 22, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

(sniffle, snort, harumpf)
Thought I'd been unsourced!

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...4_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 2, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 2, 2022)

----------


## jasonmrye

> Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...4_fullsize.jpg





My WAVE, my Grandma, Helen E. Clement.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 2, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...9_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 5, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 11, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...0_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 12, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

*183, "Production" poster, like most of the others, commissioned by "DIVISION OF INFORMATION OFFICE FOR EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT".
Can't help recalling similar but failed effort metering out information.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...5_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 19, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...2_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 26, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...5_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 3, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...7_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 10, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...8_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 19, 2022),

tuchie (Oct 18, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...7_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Oct 28, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...8_fullsize.jpg

----------

durrelltn (Nov 5, 2022),

nova_robotics (Oct 31, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...8_fullsize.jpg

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...7_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 14, 2022),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 20, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

That's freaking beau-ti-ful!

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...3_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Nov 21, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Hazarding a guess, he's collimating the sights, or the preliminary bore sighting.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...6_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 2, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...9_fullsize.jpg

----------

carloski (Dec 5, 2022),

nova_robotics (Dec 5, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...3_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 16, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...3_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 19, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...9_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Dec 26, 2022)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...5_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 2, 2023)

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...2_fullsize.jpg

----------

nova_robotics (Jan 10, 2023),

Toolmaker51 (Jan 9, 2023)

----------


## mklotz

Interesting. The copyright is 1942 but the image looks, artistically, earlier. I wonder if GE recycled something from a WWI poster.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Indeed, interesting. The possibility of pre 1942 WWII artwork, is there. Most era posters have the artists name, this does not, and the majority are drawings.
Enlarged far as my laptop goes, quite sophisticated in detail, unsure it is drawn, photograph or colorized. 
Either way, a very sophisticated artist, depicting a lovely young model.

----------


## mklotz

> Indeed, interesting. The possibility of pre 1942 WWII artwork, is there. Most era posters have the artists name, this does not, and the majority are drawings.
> Enlarged far as my laptop goes, quite sophisticated in detail, unsure it is drawn, photograph or colorized. 
> Either way, a very sophisticated artist, depicting a lovely young model.



The shadings are too soft and blended for a colorized photograph. My guess would be something done with artists' pastel chalks.

----------


## Jon

The highly expressive face, Norman Rockwell-like aesthetic, and emotionally charged patriotic wording is a hallmark of Sheldon-Claire posters, a now-defunct advertising firm hired by the US government to create these in WWII. Some more examples:


Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...1_fullsize.jpg




Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...2_fullsize.jpg

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 10, 2023)

----------


## mklotz

More on Sheldon-Claire...

https://fdr.artifacts.archives.gov/p...928e80&idx=868

https://sova.si.edu/record/NMAH.AC.0768


The one of the weeping Frenchman is a colorization of a 1941 photograph showing French citizens watching the the French regimental flags being taken to Africa for safe keeping...


https://photos.com/featured/frenchma...-bettmann.html

so it's a good bet the others are colorizations of war era photos.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jan 10, 2023)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Colorization or pastels; either way it's astonishingly realistic artwork.

----------

